# Homemade Plow



## brbcbrent

Took me awhile to post this one but I finally built a red-neck special for my 200' Ottawa driveway. After considering that a hydraulic plow would be too much wight for the front of my Dakota (and bit much weight for my wallet) I went the home depot (and princess auto) route.
The frame is made of 1/2" gas nipples with 45* angles. I riveted roof valley sheeting for the blade bolted it to a 6' length of pressure treated 4x4 (adds some weight that the plow was lacking) the plow attaches with 1"1/2 square steel tube and is received into 2" steel tube bolted to the truck frame. when it's on the plow floats about an inch off the ground with is great for my gravel drive. Total cost: $150.00+/-
Here are some pics from the pilot run.


----------



## dunedog

Red Green a relative of yours? 
There's alot of satisfaction building something yourself


----------



## tkrepairs

nice job on the homemade plow. im assuming it doesnt have any angle or lift functions? if it does im curious to see. be careful going into a bank you've already made - if the plow rides up so will the front end of the truck and you will be S-T-U-C-K! good luck, have fun!


----------



## brbcbrent

Thanks for the kudos! You're right about the lift/angle functions... I had considered a manual lift held in place with pins (and may still) but for now it seems to work fine without any.
The bank is actually out on the lawn so I can afford to keep pushing against it another 25' or so and still have lots of room left.

**dunedog: I knew I forgot something -- there's no duct tape! tymusic


----------



## NJ Plowman

Sanford and Son...


----------



## Nascar24

Hi

Nothing wrong with a home made plow as long as it works, and its safe to operate.

Here's one of my home made units:


----------



## SYL

NASCAR24,

Wow, that's a nice little plow. I have been thinking about doing something like this for a while. Can you provide details of how you fabricated the plow/moldboard? and keeping it light?

Thanks
sly


----------



## NJ Plowman

Like I said...Sanford and Son!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

NJ Plowman;470168 said:


> Like I said...Sanford and Son!


Yeah whatever! That plow that Nascar made looks just as good or better than any snowbear or the like.


----------



## SYL

Guys..Guys...Guys...

Go have a beer and chill out!

You miss one of the points of this non-commercial forum i.e. have fun while playing in the snow doing a bit of plowing and maybe spend quality time in the garage while doing a bit of fabrication with some friends!! + the question was addressed to NASCAR24. If you want to be objective fine I value your opinion if not go to the commercial forum. I would take this plow over any 36 Mexicans with shovels or a four wheeler with no plow.


----------



## poncho62

I pieced together my unit....Meyers blade, "A" frame, pump and cylinders.........The frame mounts and pump mount, I built myself.


----------



## Nascar24

SYL;470137 said:


> NASCAR24,
> 
> Wow, that's a nice little plow. I have been thinking about doing something like this for a while. Can you provide details of how you fabricated the plow/moldboard? and keeping it light?
> 
> Thanks
> sly


Hi

Actually the moldboard is a Moose Country plow for an ATV, we cut down the push tubes and reinforced them, I mounted a small Fenner mini pump down in the Push Tube area and built a metal box with a lid around it ( got the idea from a snow way plow). The lift frame was bent up by a friend of mine who is an Electrician, kinda copied a Meyer EZ mount Classic, The lift arm, pump, controls and all the cylinders were purchased on E-bay, The lights off of Craigs list, the Push Plates are actually a set of Tow Bar mounts for a Blue OX tow bar ( the guy tows it behind a MH in the summer). We adapted the attachment points of the plow to the Tow Bar mounts, with some reinforcements and also attaching the slip tubes for the lift frame to them as well. The lft cylinder and lift arm use two hitch pins, all of the Hydraulics are plumbed with no quick disconnects, we just disconnect the hitch pins and everything stays with the plow when detached. We used a Meyer power harness, created our own control harnesses with the help of Jerre and use a 7-pin trailer plug at the lift frame to disconnect the plow.

It works PISSA!,

This plow has turned more heads! I love going out riding around with it, just to see the experession on other plow guy's faces, its just a blast!

Jay


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

SYL;470197 said:


> Guys..Guys...Guys...
> 
> Go have a beer and chill out!
> 
> You miss one of the points of this non-commercial forum i.e. have fun while playing in the snow doing a bit of plowing and maybe spend quality time in the garage while doing a bit of fabrication with some friends!! + the question was addressed to NASCAR24. If you want to be objective fine I value your opinion if not go to the commercial forum. I would take this plow over any 36 Mexicans with shovels or a four wheeler with no plow.


One beer comin up Maybe you missed the fact that I was commending him on a job well done. 
Nascar how wide is that Country Plow? That thing would look huge on the front of an ATV. Still a very impressive setup, to both of you.


----------



## SYL

Hi AbsoluteH&L,

I misundertood the meaning behind your comment "Yeah Whatever" and who it was directed too. We're OK now, Happy New Year. 

One thing I like about NASCAR24's small plow set up compared to Snowbear is the power angling.

Later...

sly


----------



## wagonman76

AbsoluteH&L;470184 said:


> Yeah whatever! That plow that Nascar made looks just as good or better than any snowbear or the like.


I agree. Very nice little setup. And I bet it pushes great. I know what little plows can do.


----------

